# سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!



## فيبى 2010 (21 مايو 2008)

تخيل الدنيا سنة 3000 م


أروع تكنولوجيا,ليس على الطالب التغيب عن المدرسه عندما يكون مريضا








:القبعة الطائرة في عام 3000 ستكون اسرع ومريحه اكثر من دراجتك






آيس كريم المستقبل سيكون كره واحده ولكنها كااااااااافية






:جينز باربع ارجل للراحة






ستكون زلاجات المستقبل اسرع ومريييييحة اكثر






في المستقبل,ستوضع اجهزة التحكم عن بعد لمساعدتك في تغيير تسريحة شعرك






ستكون هناك وسائل متطورة لنقل المعلومات(الغش)في المستقبل






في المستقبل,عندما تسافر في رحله ستستطيع أخذ منزلك معك






علك الهيليوم لهواة فقاعات العلك






في المستقبل ستتوفر في المنازل اجهزة خاصه لإستخراج الكاتشاب












[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]





​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*







هههههههههههههههههههههه

لذيذة اوى حكاية الغش دى 

بس يا خسااااارة لسه سنة 3000 :new6:

شكرا يااااا جميل للموضوع الجميل ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه
صورررررررررر تحفه يا فيبى ويا بخت اللى هيعيشوا فى الوقت ده .. دى الحياه هتبقى مريحه بشكل .


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

*ههههههههههههههه

مجموعة جميلة جدا يا فيبى

يابختهم ناس محظوظة!! ​*


----------



## cuteledia (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه الصور جميلة اوي يا فيبي
يابختهم في الوقت ده ههههههههههههههه
يسوع يبارك خدمتك يا قمر


----------



## wawa_smsm (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه
إختراعات متطورة فعلا, وخصوصا موضوع الغش ده
هههههههههههههه

شكرا ليكى يافيبى


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لذيذة اوى حكاية الغش دى
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك يامرمر نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> صورررررررررر تحفه يا فيبى ويا بخت اللى هيعيشوا فى الوقت ده .. دى الحياه هتبقى مريحه بشكل .



ميرسى لمرورك يادونا نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مجموعة جميلة جدا يا فيبى
> 
> يابختهم ناس محظوظة!! ​*



ميرسى لمرورك ياروكى نورت الموضوع


----------



## emy (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

_مرسى يا قمر كتير_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



cuteledia قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه الصور جميلة اوي يا فيبي
> يابختهم في الوقت ده ههههههههههههههه
> يسوع يبارك خدمتك يا قمر



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> إختراعات متطورة فعلا, وخصوصا موضوع الغش ده
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ليكى يافيبى



ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



emy قال:


> _مرسى يا قمر كتير_​



ميرسى لمرورك ياايمى نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه
صورررررررررر تحفه يا فيبى ​


----------



## timon20080 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOd


----------



## challenger (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> في المستقبل ستتوفر في المنازل اجهزة خاصه لإستخراج الكاتشاب
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لم أعد أحب الكاتشاب !!!!
 :bud:
*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

العلم حلو يا ولاد :t11:
تعبناكي يا فيبي وجبتيلنا اختراعات المستقبل

ربنا يعوضك وانشاء الله تستفيدي من الاختراع الرائع ده


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احلى واحد بتاعة الغش دى هههههههههههههه


----------



## فيبى 2010 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> صورررررررررر تحفه يا فيبى ​



ميرسى ياجميل نورت الموضوع


----------



## فيبى 2010 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



timon20080 قال:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOd



ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



challenger قال:


> *لم أعد أحب الكاتشاب !!!!
> :bud:
> *



ميرسى لمرورك ياباشا  نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> العلم حلو يا ولاد :t11:
> تعبناكي يا فيبي وجبتيلنا اختراعات المستقبل
> 
> ربنا يعوضك وانشاء الله تستفيدي من الاختراع الرائع ده



ميرسى لمرورك ياكوبتك نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احلى واحد بتاعة الغش دى هههههههههههههه



ميرسى يامايكل نورت الموضوع​


----------



## magginto2022 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
ممكن تجيبلنا سنة 2022


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



magginto2022 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ممكن تجيبلنا سنة 2022



*نورت الموضوع ياجميل*​


----------



## صوت الرب (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

كلهم حلوييييييييييييين
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> كلهم حلوييييييييييييين
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



*ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## "mony" (2 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مستقبل جامد جدا
وتتوفر فيه جميع وسائل الراحه 
ثانكس على الصور


----------



## شروق الشمس (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه
طريقة استخراج الكيتشاب اتوقع نفسها طريقة الانتحار 
شكرا ع الموضوع الحلو


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

صور جامدة يا فيبي


----------



## مراد نشات (3 يونيو 2008)

هى سنة 3000 دى بعيدة


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



"mony" قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا مستقبل جامد جدا
> وتتوفر فيه جميع وسائل الراحه
> ثانكس على الصور



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



شروق الشمس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طريقة استخراج الكيتشاب اتوقع نفسها طريقة الانتحار
> شكرا ع الموضوع الحلو



ميرسى لمرورك ياشروق نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



elnegmelaswad قال:


> صور جامدة يا فيبي



ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



مراد نشات قال:


> هى سنة 3000 دى بعيدة



ميرسى لمرورك يامراد نورت الموضوع​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (8 يونيو 2008)

حلوة سنة 3000 دى كل حاجة سهلة 
                                                                              شكرا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

*حلوة بتاعت الغش متنفعش تبقى الاسبوع ده بدل 3000 سنة ​*


----------



## losivertheprince (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*

*سلام المسيح

الهي يارب اشوفك بتاكلي كاتشب كل يوم خمس ست مرات
ههههههه حلوة قوي والتطور مفيد كمان 
اهو منه كاتشب ومنه فيلم رعب *​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



menaashraf2009 قال:


> حلوة سنة 3000 دى كل حاجة سهلة
> شكرا



ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *حلوة بتاعت الغش متنفعش تبقى الاسبوع ده بدل 3000 سنة ​*



ميرسى لمرورك ياانشى نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنة 3000 وبالصوووووووور !!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> الهي يارب اشوفك بتاكلي كاتشب كل يوم خمس ست مرات
> ههههههه حلوة قوي والتطور مفيد كمان
> اهو منه كاتشب ومنه فيلم رعب *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ميرسى لمرورك ياباشا نورت الموضوع​


----------



## ana-semon (15 يونيو 2009)

*عجائب المستقبل*

في المستقبل ستتوفر في المنازل اجهزة خاصه
لإستخراج الكاتشاب​







**
في المستقبل,عندما تسافر في رحله ستستطيع أخذ منزلك معك​





**
في المستقبل,ستوضع اجهزة التحكم عن بعد لمساعدتك في تغيير تسريحة شعرك​





**
في المستقبل, ستصمم
لوحة المفاتيح لتستخدم للتمارين الرياضيه ​





**
آيس كريم المستقبل سيكون كره واحده ولكنها كااااااااافية​





**
في عام 3000, ستستطيع بالفعل مساعدة الناس في التلفزيون​





**
ستكون هناك وسائل متطورة لنقل المعلومات(الغش)في المستقبل​





**
مع كثرة القنوات التلفزيونية, سيكون هناك لكل شخص شاشة مستقلة​





**
ستكون زلاجات المستقبل اسرع ومريييييحة اكثر​




**

**
القبعة الطائرة في عام 3000 ستكون اسرع ومريحه اكثر من دراجتك​





**
علك الهيليوم لهواة فقاعات العلك​





**
جينز بأربعة ارجل للتأكد من وجود مكان لتجلس في أي مكان​





**
في عام 3000 شركات التغذية ستقلص فترة الغداء الى ثواني قليله فقط​





**
مثبتات الشعر ستصبح قوية لدرجة صنع الأثاث المنزلي​





**
في المستقبل ستكون البقرة بحجم طاولة الطعام
حتى تحصل على حليب طازج في الإفطار​


----------



## Mary Gergees (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عجائب المستقبل*

*ههههههههههه

لذيذ اوى الموضوع

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يونيو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههه
فطستنى من الضحك
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
حلو التطور 

يا فيفي


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه تحفة وخصوصا بتاعة الغش


----------



## نفرتاري (16 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جمال اوى فى المستقبل يارب سنة 3000تيجى بسرعة
مرسى عسولة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## Rosetta (16 يونيو 2009)

*مرررررررررسي يا قمر 
كتير رووووووعة ​*


----------



## Christ my Life (16 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههه 
جميل جداا يا فيبى 
شكرا ليكى*


----------



## Christ my Life (16 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى اوى ليكى يا فيبى على الحاجات الحلوى دى و خصوصاً حكاية الغش و اجهزة استخراج الكاتشب الخاصة ، و ربنا يبارك حياتك .*​


----------



## tena_tntn (16 يونيو 2009)

هههههههه 
حلوةت قوى شكرا


----------



## youo92 (16 يونيو 2009)

حلوييييييييييييييييييييييين ربنا يباركك


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 يونيو 2009)

ايه الجمال ده فعلا الحاجة ام الاختراع


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

تحــــــــــــــــفه ​ميررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههه*
*حلوه يا قمر تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## farou2 (18 يونيو 2009)

قمة التطور ​


----------



## صوت مكتوم (18 يونيو 2009)

مررررررررررررررررررررررررسي فيبي يسلمو ايديكي


----------



## العجايبي (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*جمسلة اووى
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده امته تيجى سنه 3000
ميرسى يا فيبى​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أكتوبر 2009)

يدينا ويديكي طوله العمر


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه

مميز جدا ورائع

هههههههههههه

شكرا​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

جميلة بس ده لو فيه عام 3000   اصلا

مسمعتوش عن تقرير ناسا اللى بيقول ان العالم سينتهى  عام 2012

يا سلااااااااااااام

شكرا ليكى فيبى على الصور الجميلة دى​


----------



## *koki* (21 أبريل 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
very nice
thanks


----------



## روماني زكريا (22 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله وخصوصا الجينز 
شكرا علي تعب محبتك​


----------



## dodoz (22 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههه*
*صووور حلوووة *
*ميرسى لييكى يا قمررر*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههه حلوين كتير يافيبى ياسكرتى


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2010)




----------



## amira ramy (9 مايو 2010)

:big35::big35::big35:
ظريفة جدااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كيرلس2009 (10 مايو 2010)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> ​




_بصراحة وسائل جميلة بس يا للخسارة الكبيرة مش هيعرفوا ييتحججوا 

علشان كدة كدة هيروحوا المدرسة ولا مريض ولا غير مريض_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 مارس 2011)

*هههههههه*
*موضوع جميل يا سكرة*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

الله انا عايزه من ده ههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههه
حلوين اوى يا فيبى
شكرا ليكِ
*​


----------



## magedrn (1 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة الصور دى


----------

